# All-Clad vs Calphalon?



## kidmims (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi all,

I am interested in purchasing some new cookware but unforunately I have no idea which brand to purchase? By all means, I'm no gourmet chef. 

I would like cookware that will last a long time, easy to clean and maintain and will do a good job when cooking. I currently have my cheapy cookware set where I purchased from Walmart and it's time to replace them. I have an electric ceramic cooktop so I need something somewhat heavy so it's not spinning on the cooktop. I think I'm leaning more towards All-Clad but then again, I like the idea of being able to put the pan in the oven so I don't have to move the food into an oven safe dish. Can I do that with All-Clad, too? I'm not sure if I'm thrilled to learn that the Calphalon handles get hot while cooking on the cooktop. 

I've been reading reviews about All-Clad and Calphalon and I'm even more confused. Is one better than the other? Do both have the extra layer on the bottom of the cookware? 

The type of cooking I do often are stir-fry, frying chicken, browning beef and pork, steaming veggies, pasta and its sauce and making stew. Will that make a difference in what kind of cookware to purchase? 

Any advice you can offer will be greatly appreciated! Thanks so much!


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Yes, without a doubt.

Shel


----------



## kidmims (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks for the response Shel!


----------



## muscat (Nov 28, 2006)

I wrestled with the same debate about 5 months ago- I cook a lot but am by no means an expert, and I had cheap puts and pans to replace. I was debating between Calphalon and All Clad, too, and spent quite a while looking for reviews and talking to people. I ended up with one calphalon contemporary stainless saute pan, and a copper "chef's" pan. So far I love both, and have had no issues with the handles getting hot. I hefted both in the stores, and found the All Clad handles awkward and uncomfortable. I get great browning results in the saute pan, and it is super easy to maintain. As I add to my cook wear, I'll buy more Calphalon Contemporary stainless. I like the copper, and wanted to get one to see what it is like, but I like the all stainless steel better.

I bought on Ebay, BTW. As long as you are careful, there are good deals out there.


----------

